
Revisting the gui.cs framework - atesti
https://tirania.org/blog/archive/2019/Apr-22.html
======
mikekchar
I don't know why, but I find it amusing to see Miguel de Icaza say: "
Hopefully I will beat my previous record of two users." It makes me feel a lot
better about my catalogue of completely unknown software ;-)

------
vaylian
I still don't understand what C#/.NET brings to the table that the Linux
ecosystem is lacking. All these years it seemed to me that MdI was
understanding something that I don't know about. I really appreciate all the
efforts that MdI has put into Mono and I appreciate the fact that we have .NET
core for Linux but I completely fail to understand what the practical benefits
are. C# seems to be a more flexible version of Java that is suffering from
feature creep. I have not seen any notable .NET libraries that I want to take
advantage of.

Maybe I am too deep in my Linux filter bubble. Can someone give me some
examples of where .NET on Linux really shines?

~~~
vnorilo
Not that it would be a game changer, but F# is a pretty nice language.
[https://fsharp.org/use/linux/](https://fsharp.org/use/linux/)

~~~
vaylian
True. Caml-like languages are nice (hello Rust!). One of the benefits of the
CLR is that it can support virtually any programming language that can compile
to bytecode. But I do not see that being a major thing. Yes, there are various
Iron$language implementations and Clojure is also available on the CLR. But
from my perspective most projects are C# and then there are just very few F#
projects.

~~~
marmaduke
Yep. I initially was pretty excited by F# feature list (type providers?!) but
saw how small teh ecosystem was, and couldn’t really get into it.

~~~
WorldMaker
CLR interop between languages is great, so if you count all the C# world as a
part of the ecosystem of F#, F# has a relatively huge ecosystem.

------
pjmlp
Turbo Vision is back! :) (yes I know, old joke)

~~~
homarp
[http://wiki.freepascal.org/Free_Vision](http://wiki.freepascal.org/Free_Vision)
:)

~~~
cmroanirgo
Nice. It makes me reminisce about my first accounting package written in Turbo
Pascal (which I might add, survived y2k without a line of code being changed).

------
nizmow
I wonder if it would be possible to extend this API to have a "GTK" or "Qt"
backend, for simple GUI apps.

~~~
jacobush
Must be... in fact, it may be a great idea! This API must be simpler, so it
must be much more doable than the other way around.

~~~
nizmow
I think I'll take a look at it, my guess is the layouts might be tricky to
translate but with some sensible hard coding perhaps not too bad. Sadly the
state of C#'s Qt and GTK libraries weren't great last I looked.

~~~
devbat8712
Gtk# is... OK. I've used it a little bit and for the most part it implements
everything the C/C++ version does.

------
asveikau
curses/ncurses is a really fun library, simple to get going and can produce
some good results. I think it's underutilized these days.

------
josephn
I have a project idea and I've been trying to find the best way to implement
ncurses user interface/experience for mobile screens. If anybody is interested
or can offer help/advice them please get in touch.
[https://gitlab.com/swipe2e](https://gitlab.com/swipe2e)

------
starik36
This library needs a Forms Designer like in Visual Basic for DOS asap!

